# need some input



## Charlene (Jul 2, 2008)

this is a small office. it's just the boss, me and amy. my day off is monday, amy's is friday. almost every monday, amy brings either her daughter (14) or her son (11) to work all day. she lets them play on my computer. i have nothing to hide, mind you, but every tuesday when i come to work, i have to "readjust" something because they have screwed it up. yesterday, i could not get to any website where i need a password because her son somehow messed that up (deleted cookies??) and i don't remember my passwords. the few places i go that require passwords, i have those passwords "saved" because i don't care who sees these sites (like LB).

i don't want to get confrontational with her because i'm just not that way plus, i know if i tee her off, she could make things pretty miserable. i've seen her teed off at other people and it isn't pretty.

i'll get blunt if i have to, i just don't WANT to. this has been going on for months and now that school is out, it's a weekly occurrence.

what would you do??? talking to the boss, i have tried. she doesn't like confrontation either. :arg!


----------



## Shortpig (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you allowed to setup your computers with a password to sign on. That way no matter how they try they won't be able to get on and chg things or screw things up. I would be very concerned why they are deleting cookies on your computer. That doesn't just happen you have to go to internet tools to delete cookies and locations you have visited on the internet. I'd try to use the sign on option in the future.


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2008)

Could you put a Post-It note on the screen before you leave on Friday saying:



_[SIZE=14pt]Please Don't Use For Non-Office Tasks[/SIZE]__
(my settings keep getting changed on Mondays when I am out)_



Then, you don't have to "talk it out" and should be clear as day not to use it, and why.

Good luck!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 2, 2008)

shortpig, as for being "allowed" to password-protect my computer, i have never had the need to until now. my boss would not object and it is something i have been thinking about doing although if i do, amy will know why and it will cause a not-so-great working relationship. i suspect her son or daughter is deleting cookies simply because they do not want their mother knowing the websites they visit. i have noticed in the past that my history is cleared every tuesday morning but this is the first time cookies have been deleted.

jill, i have more-than-hinted that this has become a problem. yesterday i told her i would prefer it if she not let her kids use my computer. she just smiled and said "ohhh, all they ever do is play games". i stopped short of telling her my suspicions, that was probably a stupid thing to do. *sigh* i'm just a wimp! OH!


----------



## woodnldy (Jul 2, 2008)

Charlene I keep a little notebook with my passwords to different sites in it. My memory isn't to swift. But since this is a company computer I would password it . If Amy asks tell her just for safety, smile and ask her why hers isn't that way to. Write it in your notebook and tell the boss so just in case you get sick or something happens she can call you and get the password. Amy's Kids should not be playing games on a company computer anyhow. You are just to sweet to have put up with it this long. If they are worried enough about where they go to erase cookies and all that they are going places that might get the company in trouble and surely could get them in trouble




if you know what I mean. Just my take for what its worth.



Cheryl


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2008)

Too bad I cannot email you a dose of my temper... because if I "hinted" and got that response, it would be crystal clear that no one is to play on the computer I use.

How about doing quirky things, like take the power cord home with you this week. The mouse next week, etc.?

However, the PW idea is very good... so what if she doesn't like it. It's for work, not for her to let her kids play with in the office.

Oh, something else... you might fool with hers on Friday. You know, change the background picture, re-arrange the icons, things that won't interfer with her work but should illustrate the point about invading others' space? I could make a field day of it including re-organizing her desk and arranging her personal decorations on the desk, etc. It would be fun? Want me to come visit you on Friday?


----------



## stormo41 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi there i was kind of in the spot as you, only it was a coworker using my computer it was for office stuff but it was when i needed to use my computer (and she goes soooooo slow) and/or she would leave my desk a total mess. I no longer allow her to use my computer unless it is the only other one avaible when i'm here. and told her to not leave in the middle of a job with papers all over my desk. Things have been better now.

If i were your boss i would be concerned as to why these kids are taking such great care to cover up their tracks on your computer. They could be going on websites that could give the computer a virus. You should talk to your boss about that fact, and like others have said password your computer although i really liked jill's idea of taking the power cord home with you for the weekend lol. I would just make sure that your boss knows what you are planning to do with the computer before you do it so she knows whats going on. I also think that your boss should step up here, I would not let employee's bring their childeren to the office for the whole day never mind letting them mess around on the computers upsetting other employees and possiably damaging my property.


----------



## mininik (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL Right on, Jill! I'm one for those strong HINTS, too.

I wouldn't hesitate to password protect my computer if stuff like that is happening. Just think if that kid deleted something really important, not just your cookies!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 2, 2008)

While I 100% agree with everyone that says it is totally inappropriate for her children to be playing on an office computer anyway, if you are truly concerned about causing a stir, why not just make different user accounts on the computer? You can make your settings the default user account and password protect it, and the children can then have a different user account made for them. That way they cannot delete your passwords and history or even access your files.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW, I'm glad I don't work with Jill!





Now, first off, WORK is not DAY CARE. Her kids need to stay at home or some where else, not work. Regardless, PW protect your computer and leave it at that. If the kids can't get on the computer, they'll get bored and start causing problems for her! Eventually, it will be a hassle to have the kids there and PROBLEM SOLVED!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Charlene for what it's worth I agree with the password protect solution. If Amy(?) says anything to you about the kids not being able to get on your computer I'd simply say that it was causing you some problems and you thought that would be the least disruptive way to handle it. I also agree that your boss should step up and take care of the problem. Lots of people dislike confrontation, but some time the person in charge just has to take charge.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 2, 2008)

I also agree with the password protection, or "accidentally unplug the monitor cord or something of that nature. Good luck, I know how hard it is when your office is so small, and you just really want to get along with everyone.

I also agree with Carin.... WORK is not a place to bring children. Just imagine how much they are distrascting their mother from her work!!!!!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would pull her in front of Le Boss and say "Look tell your snot nosed kids to keep their hands off my puter



cause they have been going to unacceptable sites and it will be PW protected from now on, right Boss? Number one your boss should be handling it...that is why they call her "BOSS"? the heck with making Miss Amy upset...what about what YOU have to go thru everytime YOU come back to work. OOOHHH...I LOVE confrontation when it is justified & in my books this MISS PRISS needs to be put in her place...OOOHHH I need to


----------



## Charlene (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL! you guys are GREAT!! i don't have time to answer each response but i see a LOT of wonderful suggestions (some better than others









). i think the password protection is my best option but i gotta say, minie, i like what you said!





thanks all, i knew i wasn't imagining that this situation is simply unacceptable!


----------



## Whitestar (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe you could hint to your boss that some porn sites were found in your history after your day off & you are concerned that if the wrong sites were visited by "others" that the company could be investigated by the authorities, request that it be password protected for your & the companies protection.


----------



## Shortpig (Jul 2, 2008)

Of course passwords work great, and she will want to know why all of a sudden you have a password to protect your computer. "Well Jill, when I come in I look forward to having some cookies". "It really ruins my day when they are all gone." "Now what do you expect me to have with my coffee?" "If you like I can set yours up so you can have donut holes when you return to work." Hee Hee

My question regarding your boss is, will she protect your password if you gave it to her? Especially if she doesn't like confrontation.

I also have my suspicions regarding teenagers using your computer and deleting the cookies and the sites they have gone to. Had that happen at my house with one of my daughters friends. OMG! By the time I got done with him he never wanted to come to my house again and he never did. We teach our children what is right and how to be safe, but like cats curiosity can get the best of them very quickly.

Protect yourself and Jill will learn to live with it. They can play with her computer.


----------



## ruffian (Jul 2, 2008)

You could also "drop in" on Mondays and see exactly what is going on. I agree passwords definitely.


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 2, 2008)

If she is that dumb and naive as to think her 'sweet children' are *ONLY* playing games on your computer she needs a wake up call.

If they are deleting ANYTHING they are where they shouldn't be and very well could be inviting trouble for the company, or your boss. Now a days some web sites are frowned on very much and people are being arrested for things found on their computers.

I am NOT a computer geek but I do believe I read somewhere that there IS a way to go into your computer and retrieve all of this information even though you 'think' it is deleted.

Password protect, and I love the idea of messing with her computer or desk, just because you wanted to have a little fun.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 3, 2008)

finally, i have a little time to breathe....

our office is very small, VERY small. it's just my boss, me and amy. this is a law office. my boss is the public defender and she has a private practice as well. i do all of the criminal work, amy does all of the civil work.

so, it's not a "company" and we are not monitored in the least. it's very laid back here, most days are even casual dress days. unless i have to be in court, i wear jeans and sneakers to work. my boss is the most kind-hearted woman on the planet. it's nothing for her to have a client released from jail and take him/her to walmart for essentials or even get them a room at the local motel until they can get transportation home.

we bring our dogs to work. we take long lunches. on nice days, she has even been known to put a sign on the door..."closed for training"...and we shut down so we can play outside. she's a doll but she is totally clueless when it comes to just what goes on here most days. that's because she is rarely here, almost every day, she is in court.

i have talked to her about this problem on numerous occasions (and i plan to do so again today because amy is off). neither of us likes confrontation, as i've said, but i think it may just come to that. amy's work ethics have gone down the tubes over the past 8 months or so. she has missed so many days that since last december, after i came back to work after gary's funeral, she has averaged 2-3 work days a week. we have 4-day work weeks here. i'm off on monday, she's off on friday. when i have to have an extra day for whatever reason, i work monday. not amy...if she has to be gone or calls in sick one day, she still takes her friday off. she has gone so far beyond her allotted time off, she's actually in the hole!

sorry, i guess i'm ranting here but this has become so frustrating to me. something else she sprung on me a couple of months ago when she missed a whole week of work...she spent almost the entire time on the phone with a man who lives out of state, telling him she was not leaving her husband and children to be with him. she then told me that they have a "different" marriage, that they are swingers...

i would cut off my arm to spend just ONE MORE MINUTE with gary and she dumps this on me. i would give anything to hold his hand and here she is, telling me she will "sleep" (gotta love that euphamism) with just about anybody who comes along. a couple of her lovers just happen to be clients here. of course, this was all told to me in strict confidence but now that it is affecting my life in very negative ways, i intend to spill it to my boss. she is not gonna be a happy camper.

**sigh** oh well. even if this doesn't get read, i feel better since i have unloaded!! OH!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 3, 2008)

Jill you are a riot. You think right up my alley. PW protect your computer and just tell the boss. Hey take the mouse and the electric cord home too that is to funny. No one should touch your computer!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 3, 2008)

Charlene,

Have you had the "big talk" with your boss yet???? Hopefully this can get resolved without too much conflict. Bless your heart, I know this is tough. Been there, done that.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 3, 2008)

yep, we talked for 30 minutes right before lunch. i laid it on the line and she agrees, something's gotta give and it's not gonna be her and it's not gonna be me. she intends to talk to amy on monday. she'd do it today but amy isn't working (go figure!) and tomorrow the office is closed for the holiday.

i'll be so glad when this is all out in the open and amy either gets her share of the work done or liz hires the lady who has been begging her for a job for the past year!


----------



## basshorse (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey,

I'm fairly new to the forum (sorry this is kind of long), but I have 20+ years of work experience....starting in the criminal justice system. If you handle criminal cases and store information about clients on your computer, no one other than your boss and approved co-workers should be on your computer. You should be able to say without hesitation...only these few individuals have access and be able to know when they have access. Otherwise, there could be serious repercussions. While it is often fun initially to work in a very casual business environment, what you are describing is the very big down-side. I would also guess that there are other boundary issues, but you may have tried to overlook them because you like the small, casual environment. While some people are very responsible, regardless of the boundaries, some will take advantage whenever given the opportunty, especially in a casual environment where there aren't as many boundaries. I have seen some of the "nicest" people do the dumbest things in these kind of environments, it is like they just can't help themselves. Having a group of 3 is also a tricky sometimes.

With that said, I would encourage you to shift viewing this as a "confrontation" to looking at this as setting a healthy boundary. I have found that people will grumble and be kind of passive-agressive when I set boundaries with them; but they get over it and seem to respect me more in the long run, if I stay calm. This sets a nice professional tone for the future too. Sure, things aren't as much "fun" for awhile, but I feel better about the job I'm doing and don't go home stressed out. I've been able to work with really difficullt people that drove others crazy, with this approach. Often worrying about setting the boundary is much worse than actually doing it. You will also be doing the poor kids a favor. Not your problem, but the kids should be out doing other activities that are age appropriate rather than hanging out in a law office all summer. Not sure about your area, but most communities have some kind of in-expensive summer camp type activities for at least a portion of the day. If that is not a possibility for your co-worker to "swing"



...there are many non-computer-related things they can do quietly in the office. If you allow them to use your computer, you are enabling her to continue provide poor limited care in the summer months. I would have never had my child at my office when I worked with clients going through the criminal justice system. Sorry, not appropriate for a variety of reasons! Like someone else said, if they don't have your computer, they might bother her enough that she finds something else for them outside the office...! I wouldn't get into the childcare piece with her though...

I'm a school teacher now and have found whenever there is a void (lack of boundary) children will inevitably find it and fill it. Playing on a computer sort of un-supervised...an opportunity for disaster! There are all kinds of things those kids could get into and have it traced back to your law office and your computer. People chuckle at unplugging your computer or taking the power strip home. While funny, seriously I would recommend this approach, if you address the issue and she ignores you. Make sure you password protect though, because they may not have a hard time finding another power strip!



If they are smart enough to work your computer and erase cookies, they are smart enough to plug it in. You may have to set a bigger physcial boundary, if she doesn't respect the verbal one. Laptop locked away?

When I used to struggle with this kind of stuff, I liked having people give me examples of what I might say to the person... you can say..."hey, I like the casual atmosphere here and the fun we have, but there is one thing that just doesn't work for me and I need you to understand that the kids need to stay off my computer. Call me uptight or quirky, but I really don't want to get into a big deal with you over this, so if you could respect my wishes and keep them off of it...I'd really appreciate it. If not, I'm afraid, I'll have to figure something else out." ... That is my softer teacher approach...if I were still working in the criminal justice system...it would be more along the lines of what another member said.... "keep your ___________ kids off my computer" ... Depends on the audience and the level of "assertiveness" the person takes. You have to really know your audience.



The most effective, looking at them very firmly, making good eye contact and saying... "Look, I'm not going to ask you again, keep the kids off my computer..." Firm, grounded body language will say it all more than any words you come up with...I'm guessing, you will be doing everyone a big favor in your office if you take a firm stand on this and stick to it.

To keep a small informal buisness fun and functional, you will need to have healthy boundaries and procedures for things, otherwise...it is just an illusion and mask for a mess... Sometimes, it takes a really long time for things to come to a head, but they usually do and then people are shocked when it does. You sound like a great lady and very responsible employee...don't be one of those, shocked by a mess down the road... take a stand now....just my thoughts after 4 different work environments and 12 + bosses.... with varying degrees of functionality... Best wishes! ~ Becky

Way to go talking to your boss!



Keep us posted next week! ~ Becky


----------



## Charlene (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks, everybody. you have all given me food for thought. jill, i love your feisty side!!





becky, your input was very helpful. i do store some client information in my computer and most importantly, much of it concerns my juvenile clients. that, as you know, is strictly protected under the law and it has been very bothersome to me that amy would allow her son and daughter access to my computer.

i password protected it today and i told my boss i was doing so. she wanted to know if i would give her my password and i told her of course i would, should the need arise.



that satisfied her. she knows this whole scenario has upset me greatly over the past few months. since i lost my husband to cancer (not sure how new you are to the forum



), my stress level maxed out a long time ago and the past 7+ months have been sheer torture for me.

i am not at all sure amy will consider my actions to be a "healthy boundary" but i will put it to her that way, should she ask. at this point, i don't much care HOW she takes it.

had to laugh at your "swing" reference. you know, i don't have a problem with peoples' different lifestyles and even though i certainly wouldn't consider this one for myself, still i don't like it shoved in my face especially under the circumstances. i consider marriage to be sacred and for her to flaunt this whole thing in front of me, well, let's just say my level of respect for her went completely out the window!


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm happy you got it worked out











Yeah, I would be pretty disgusted by the swinger thing, but I guess that might explain why she thinks you shouldn't have an issue sharing a COMPUTER (ewww, Charlene -- that girl is nasty!).


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 4, 2008)

?? In 2 posts you said she (the boss) doesn't like confrontation....then in another you said she's the public defender. Color me stupid maybe.....but





It does sound like she's a very nice lady who (maybe) has to fight too many battles in the court room to want to have to fight another in her own office. But I'd be very concerned about these kids (don't believe you told us their ages) having access to juvenile records. Just think of the rumors and gossip they can spread just because they're able to access your computer....especially if they know any of the juveniles. If I was your boss I'd be much more concerned about that possibility than about the discomfort of having a serious talk with Amy about what's been going on. Your office may be small and informal but your files contain information that could have the whole system facing law suits because of unauthorized release of confidential/priviledged information.

Be sure and let us know how Monday goes.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL, yep! she's been the public defender for 30+ years. she also has a thriving private practice, much of which involves criminal clients. she is an excellent lawyer and will fight to the death for her people. however, she is a totally different person outside the courtroom. liz is a very sweet person, as christian as they come.

amy's daughter is 15, her son is 11. they live in the next county so her kids don't associate with kids their age in the county where our office is. not that it matters, i still don't like the idea of them having access to ANYTHING on my computer. i don't mean to say i have anything to hide, quite the contrary, but i DO have things to PROTECT.

monday might be an interesting day. i won't find out till tuesday.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well....it's Monday now. I know you said you wouldn't know anything until Tuesday, but couldn't you have to drop by work today for some reason or another??? Wouldn't ya just love to be a mouse in the corner? LOL


----------



## Charlene (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL! if gas wasn't approaching $4.50/gallon, i'd take the 30 minute drive over there and drop in. instead, i'll call liz tonight to see if she "suggested" to amy that she work some extra days to get caught up before she's out for 6 weeks.


----------



## minie812 (Jul 7, 2008)

WELL, I am sooooo happy to hear your boss agrees and PLEASE...PLEASE post the outcome? Inquiring minds NEED to know


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 7, 2008)

Tomorrow can't get here soon enough!!! This is like a TV show.... to be continued~!~


----------



## Charlene (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL! you guys will be the first to know. actually, my boss called me on her lunch hour today. she said she had planned to have a long talk with amy as soon as she got out of court this afternoon but alas, amy brought her DAUGHTER TO WORK TODAY. gee, i wonder what they thought when they couldn't get into my computer since i password protected it.



i think she got the point, i have not heard from her.





liz said she told amy first thing this morning that there were a couple of things that HAD to be done before noon. she called the office from her cell phone during a court recess at 11:30 and asked if they were finished. nope. i think liz is beginning to feel the same frustration *I* have been feeling so this will be a very interesting week.

"as the stomach turns"...stayed tuned for tomorrow's episode. in the meantime, please enjoy this commercial of billy mays selling more JUNK! BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!!!! CALL NOW AND WELL DOUBLE YOUR ORDER!!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, this has been very entertaining but I have ALWAYS been impatient. I don't like to wait to see the end (In fact I've been known to read in marathons cuz I can't wait til tomorrow to read the ending  ) 'sigh' I guess I'll have to tune in again tomorrow to find out how it went.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 7, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> lol, this has been very entertaining but I have ALWAYS been impatient. I don't like to wait to see the end (In fact I've been known to read in marathons cuz I can't wait til tomorrow to read the ending  ) 'sigh' I guess I'll have to tune in again tomorrow to find out how it went.


don't be too sure. i'm calling liz tonight to see if she had a chance to sneak in a "talk". she wasn't happy about the daughter being there today since it kinda put a crimp in her plan to air her grievances. OH!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 7, 2008)

As soon as you hang up from Liz, you gotta tell us how it went!!!!! I am on the edge of my chair now!!!!!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 7, 2008)

i got busy this afternoon, watering flowers, sorry to keep you in suspense!

i got an e-mail from amy this afternoon. she blasted liz in the worst way and ended her e-mail by saying she just might not even come back to "this blankety-blank (use your imagination!!!) place after the surgery."





apparently, liz did get a chance to tell amy she wanted her at work tomorrow after her doctor appointment. that made amy a not-so-happy-camper. in her e-mail, she told me she'd let me know if she was coming in.

i dunno...i am really tempted to print this e-mail out and show it to liz. it's quite scathing, very VERY nasty. liz bent over backwards to give us both a considerable hike in our "insurance" checks we get twice a month. this is more or less "free money" she gives us to offset the price of travel since we both live 30 minutes from the office. she upped our checks by $100 when gas started going up. amy uses gas prices as an excuse...you know...why come to work if i'm only gonna be there 4 hours? it doesn't fly with liz and it doesn't fly with me.

should i? i don't want to cause trouble but i think liz is entitled to know what is going through amy's head. advice??


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope, I don't think you should show the email to Liz. Things are in her hands now and I don't think you'd feel right about it if you showed it to her. Sounds like Amy's gonna get herself in more hot water because of her attitude. Once Amy's gone you might want to let Liz read it, but not now. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree... I don't think you should show it either. Sounds like Amy has dug her own hole, so just let her fall in!!!! Glad to hear Liz found her backbone. Tomorrow should prove to be a very interesting day.... now we have to play the waiting game again. I can't take the suspense!!!!! Stand your ground, it will bw hard, but will pay off later.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks, i was thinking the same thing. i'm saving these e-mails, just in case i need them later. yeah, amy definitely has an attitude. gary would have said she needs an "altitude adjustment", in other words, she needs to climb down off of her high horse.





i'm sure there will be some things hittin' the fan tomorrow. i'll update you when i can.

so, did anybody fall for any of the junk billy mays was selling during the commercial from this soap opera?? lol


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 7, 2008)

I did! I bought it all! I have always been a sucker for Wait, there's more... OH!


----------



## horseplay (Jul 7, 2008)

I have been following this whole thing




, it seems as though Amy thinks you two are friends, she tells you personal things and emails you to tell you whats happening. Regarding the emails I don't think you should show Liz. It sounds as though enough has been done.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 8, 2008)

amy is young enough to be my daughter. we are not "friends" in the sense that we socialize outside the office other than the occasional lunch together. we have very little in common. unfortunately, for me, she seems to think i WANT to hear about her "lifestyle" so since she spilled her guts to me, now she brings it up often. i will have to simply tell her i do not want to hear about it. i have not said anything up to this point because i thought my indifference to her stories would be hint enough but apparently, it isn't.





sassy, if you're such a sucker for "wait, there's MORE!", i have a very nice bridge to sell. it's in brooklyn. LOL!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 8, 2008)

This is some of the LB members waiting for the next episode...


----------



## Charlene (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL, i'm here at the office but nobody else is. liz should be arriving in another hour or so. not sure if amy's coming in today at all. time'll tell. get comfy and i'll be back when i know something.





no time for breakfast this morning, could you e-mail me some of that popcorn??


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 8, 2008)

Anything yet????? Inquiring (nosey) minds wanna know!!!!! Hopefully this gets resolved quickly. This is one of the down sides of being in a small office. I know you don't want to step on any toes, but sometimes you just gotta stomp on them!!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 8, 2008)

amy got here about 20 minutes ago. she said she got done at her dr. appointment and "decided" to come to work.





earlier, i asked liz if she told amy she wanted her to work friday (her normal day off). she said yes, she told her. i said "and??" liz said amy ignored the remark. IGNORED it. i told liz, apparently amy's running the show here and she knows it. liz said not for long. we'll see.





not sure when i'll know more but when i do...PASS THE POPCORN!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 8, 2008)

Got the popcorn



Got the beer... Looks like showtime is finally HERE



OOOOHHH...I'm a poet and didn't know it OH!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 8, 2008)

perfect! you're in charge of entertainment till i have more to add. knock yerself out!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 8, 2008)

Ya'll are hilarious today. I will stayed tune to the same Bat channel at the same Bat time!!!!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 8, 2008)

Charlene said:


> i got an e-mail from amy this afternoon. she blasted liz in the worst way and ended her e-mail by saying she just might not even come back to "this blankety-blank (use your imagination!!!) place after the surgery."


It sounds to me like your coworker is one of those people that is extremely delusional about their sense of entitlement. No matter what happens, she is going to be right in her own mind, which means she assumes everyone else naturally agrees with her. I don't view this as her reaching out ot you as a friend, but rather as her "talking at you" to rationalize her own perspective. I am sorry you are having to deal with this, but I hope it gets resolved soon...one way or another.


----------



## basshorse (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Charlene, You might want to reconsider and show Liz the emails. If you were dealing with a healthy, reasonable person...I'd say, keep them under wraps...However, not sure you are...someone else mentioned the sense of entitlement she has. People like this are very adept at sensing energy shifts with people and when they might be getting into hot water....



bringing daughter to work, so boss can't confront her. I almost got burned big time by someone like this. They count on others being kind, respectful, and playing by the rules...so they can take advantage...they don't play by the same rules you do....That is how people can get victimized so easily sometimes and then are left wondering...how the heck did that happen?...



I, too, am anxious to see the outcome...



Hang in there!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 8, 2008)

RockRiverTiff said:


> Charlene said:
> 
> 
> > i got an e-mail from amy this afternoon. she blasted liz in the worst way and ended her e-mail by saying she just might not even come back to "this blankety-blank (use your imagination!!!) place after the surgery."
> ...


wow! you sure hit that nail right on the head. this is, more or less, what i have been feeling but i just couldn't put it into words. she definitely thinks she's running the show and up until just the last few days when my boss put her big girl panties on, she WAS.

much to the dismay of Simple Life, i think things are gonna quiet down for the rest of the week. it remains to be seen, how caught up amy gets before she's out for this surgery. she has a LOT of work to do!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 8, 2008)

AWWWWW MAN - talk about anti-climatic. Just like a darned soap opera. Oh well....I'll stay tuned. (Hey guys....don't eat all the popcorn.)


----------



## Charlene (Jul 9, 2008)

basshorse said:


> Hi Charlene, You might want to reconsider and show Liz the emails. If you were dealing with a healthy, reasonable person...I'd say, keep them under wraps...However, not sure you are...someone else mentioned the sense of entitlement she has. People like this are very adept at sensing energy shifts with people and when they might be getting into hot water....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've been mulling that over and for now, i'm saving the e-mails and will decide later, depending on how things work out, whether or not to show them to liz. amy mentioned one of her "dates" yesterday, i took the opportunity to tell her TMI and i would appreciate it if she would keep this garbage to herself from now on. i don't want to hear about it! bleh!!!

appylover, trust me, this isn't over with.


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2008)

Yurck (not sure how to spell this sound...)





She sounds like such a jerk, and Liz sounds like a great boss. If this was going on with one of my employees, I would want you to show me the email so I could handle it (vs. be handled)





I think this girl is going to have more time to "swing" on her hands soon


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 9, 2008)

Anything happen at work today?????


----------



## Charlene (Jul 10, 2008)

The Simple Life Farm said:


> Anything happen at work today?????


wellll, ummmmm.....oh this is just sick. middle of the afternoon, amy got hungry because she skipped lunch so she ran out to hardee's drive-up window. she'd been gone a few minutes and i got up to check the fax machine, looked at her monitor and noticed she had a yahoo chat window minimized. curiosity got the best of me so i pulled it up. she was talking to some guy...making a DATE with him. i only read a tiny bit but could tell it was somebody she hadn't "been with" yet.











wasn't sure how long she'd be gone and didn't want to get "caught" so i minimized it and went back to my desk. boss was in court but had she been there, i WOULD have shown it to her.

am i bad??


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2008)

I think you need to get a can of Lysol and spray her office chair before you sit at her computer again!!!! EWWWWW


----------



## Charlene (Jul 10, 2008)

are you kidding?? i NEVER sit in that chair and i wear rubber gloves before i touch her keyboard!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 10, 2008)

Naughty...Naughty...You could have got Caughty


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 10, 2008)

This is so much more exciting than The Young & The Restless, I can't wait to hear what happens next!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 10, 2008)

minie812 said:


> Naughty...Naughty...You could have got Caughty


i couldn't help it!!! besides, SimpleLife was waiting in agony, how could i deprive her??


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Now that is too funny....

Dang Charlene..... I hope you sanitized everything known to man. I know I would have had to take a peek too!!! Has she ever said anything about bringing her brats to work?????

That is the most disgusting thing ever.






I am sure her hubby and kids would be very proud of her. Wait til she takes home a STD to her hubby!!!! Then the s--t will hit the fan!!!!!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL! she brought her daughter to work on monday. but since i password-protected my computer, she could not get online. not a single word was said, i did not get a phone call at home wondering what was "wrong" with my computer. i think maybe she finally got the hint about THAT little problem!

as for that "other" stuff, it could work either way. HE could bring one home to HER. yeah, that's right. they BOTH "indulge". brb, i have to go



again!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like that they are a match made in h--l!!!!! So much for the marriage vows


----------



## susanne (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG, Charlene! I'm so sorry you have to put up with this...

I swear your co-worker is a young relative of my neighbor...TM-Disgusting-I. Gag...here I thought it would be great having a horsey neighbor, but instead she's just a horse's a__!

I have to wonder, with Amy's proclivities, does she let her kids use her own computer? Or did she have them use yours to hide what was on hers?

Well, I'm hooked on the soap opera, yet I hope it resolves well and soon for your sanity!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Will Amy leave her computer on again while she goes to lunch?

Will Liz finally decide enough is enough??

Tune in tomorrow for the next episode of As The Stomach Turns.

(Charlene please note that since tomorrow is Friday you gotta come up with a real cliff-hanger for your audience. )


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 10, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> Will Amy leave her computer on again while she goes to lunch?
> 
> Will Liz finally decide enough is enough??
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2008)

susanne said:


> I thought it would be great having a horsey neighbor, but instead she's just a horse's a__!


Susanne, my dad always says "There are more horse's a**es in the world than there are horses." And, unfortunately, he's right!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 11, 2008)

i have the office to myself today. since amy is having surgery on the 21st and will be out for 6 weeks, i plan to go through her files and put things in order since she doesn't seem to have the time or the inclination to do it herself. at least then, when clients call about their cases, i can give them a little information rather than constantly telling people i have no idea what's going on. i'm so tired of covering for her.

she has her own "account" on her home computer. she did tell me recently that one of her "friends" is getting her a laptop so she can keep everything private and away from prying eyes.





i'm on the verge of flipping burgers at hardee's. OH!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought your boss had asked her to come into work today? I understand your desire to help clients--even when they're not the ones you cover--but I am iffy about you doing Amy's work for her. I guess if she's gone for six weeks you're not going to have a choice though. Shame your boss couldn't hire a "temporary" replacement...


----------



## Charlene (Jul 11, 2008)

amy scheduled all of her pre-op tests for today. gee, imagine that. i'll cover for her while she's out for this surgery but i have already made up my mind, that will be it. if i'm forced to do her work, as well as my own, when she returns, i'll be among the ranks of the unemployed. i'd be money ahead to quit and stay home anyway.


----------



## minie812 (Jul 11, 2008)

Boy, that girl knows how to play the system doesn't she? She knows she can't be fired because she could say she was "let go" because of her medical condition. Sounds like she will keep dumping on you. Six weeks is a long time and I would be telling your boss you want help with ALL of Amy's work that it is to much for you to do by yourself. As far as your boss goes...she is no better...and is dumping on you too! She should have temp help to at least help with the lighter stuff. What would happen IF YOU got sick? If you are going to leave I would demand help anyway, Charlene. Sorry to rant but they are both using you!


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2008)

Remember, too, the more you know how to run the office without Amy, the more Liz will not need Amy (in case you did want more hours, etc.). Just puts you in the driver's seat, no need for the lysol


----------



## Charlene (Jul 11, 2008)

minie, i know i'm being used. amy's been running the show around here for a long time. at this point, i'm just too exhausted to worry any more about it. however, after amy gets back from this medical leave of absence, things are either gonna change or i'm walking out of here.

jill, i already work from 7:30 to 4:30, 4 days a week. i definitely don't want more hours. we went to 4-day work weeks waaaay back when gas started going up. so yeah, now i'm gonna be working 5 days/week for 6 weeks PLUS doing the work of 2 people. when i think about it, i'm gonna be going in the hole!





calgon, take me awaaay!!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gad girl...your gonna need a vacation when this is all done and over with...maybe YOU should plan to be gone for a medical leave as soon as Amy comes back...due to all the mental crap...and dump that back to her for a change. Wanna bet she looks for another job while she is on her "leave" cause she knows her time is limited there with being able to get away with stuff...hang tuff, girl


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

You know, we have been joking about alot of this. But really Charlene, I can see why you are so stressed. Nobody likes to feel they are being taken advantage of, and I think you are.

I can see how you are grossed out by her lifestyle and such. All that does not make someone want to go to work everyday. It can start with something small, and just seem to snow ball, until you feel like your are suffocating. I hope the next 6 weeks prove to be stress free, and it gives you time to clear your head. Stay strong. If you like your job, don't let her be the reason you leave, you can outlast her!!!!!!!

((((HUGS))))

Kelly


----------



## Charlene (Jul 12, 2008)

kelly, you are exactly right. this all started with something minor but has snowballed way out of control. i had a long talk with my sister last night. she works in the corporate world in the big city and told me that this sort of thing would absolutely not be tolerated.

i stay caught up with my own work (because i arrive early and usually work through lunch hour), my desk is always clean and everything is in order and my clients are relatively happy (even the ones sitting in jail LOL). because of this, liz seems to think it's ok to start dumping amy's unfinished work on me. i am getting extremely resentful of this and i feel like i am being punished for being a good employee. i don't mean to toot my own horn but i do take a lot of pride in my work and the fact that i am efficient.

amy, on the other hand, has become totally slovenly. her desk is ALWAYS a mess, there are loose papers everywhere, files stacked to the ceiling, things either half done or not done at all. liz spends so much time in court, she is rarely in the office to see all of this. she doesn't see amy chatting in yahoo, doesn't see her pick up her cell phone every 5 minutes to send a text message, doesn't have a clue how much time she wastes.

i'm sure i could let a lot of this roll off my back were it not for the fact that emotionally, i am a wreck because i am going through the grieving process. everything seems multiplied by a thousand and i don't EVEN wanna know what my blood pressure is!!

i intend to call liz today and ask her to meet with me this weekend to talk about this. it's impossible to do during normal business hours because the phone won't stop ringing. something's gotta give here! i will NOT let my own work suffer just so i can cover for amy.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2008)

Charlene --

That is a lot of hours!!! I had pictured you and Amy like splitting day shifts. I don't blame you for how you feel. I think once Liz has the full picture of "what's going on", she will do the right thing. Hopefully you'll have a NICE co-worker when all is said and done.

Jill


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 12, 2008)

I hope Liz agrees to talking with you away from all the distractions at the office and she does something (whatever she thinks is appropriate) to help lighten things up a bit; whether it's giving Amy the boot, sitting down and having a serious talk with her, or having a temp come in while she's off. Unfortunately with a 2 girl office things always tend to get pushed off on the one who's there when the other one is gone. Good luck with your talk and if it doesn't happen spend extra time with your critters and get it off your mind for a couple of days.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 12, 2008)

jill, i go in early because i'm a morning person. i get a lot done between 7:30 and 8:30, when the phone starts ringing non-stop.

when we went to 4-day work weeks, amy wanted fridays and i took mondays off. it worked out well until all of this other stuff started happening. suddenly, i started getting text messages from amy at 5 a.m. on monday saying she was too sick...too tired...didn't feel good...allergies acting up...you-name-it, and wanted to know if i could work and take a different day off. i did a few times but when i figured out what was going on, i simply stopped answering her texts and she was forced to get her butt OUT of bed and go to work. she should have thought of that while she was partying all weekend. the few times (and i can count them on one hand) that *I* needed a friday off for a valid reason, it was like pulling teeth to get her to trade. now i know that it's because some of the men she is seeing are "regular" friday dates.

one day this week, amy printed out the new illinois DUI laws and handed them to me saying "i have to be more careful." she went on to tell me that last thursday, she thought she was sober enough to drive home at 4 a.m. but when she got behind the wheel, she realized she was not. she did it anyway. i have to wonder...what if one of her children gets sick in the middle of the night? what if there's a fire? what if somebody breaks into their house? there are SO many "what ifs" and her children are home alone some nights, all night long, because she's out partying and her husband works nights.

liz has tried talking to amy but amy just blows her off. it's always during the work day when there are too many interruptions and she can never seem to have enough time to talk to her at length. here again, liz doesn't want a big blow-up with amy but i don't see any other way around it.

i think if i call liz and ask her to meet with me over the weekend, even if she's too busy, at least she will know i'm SERIOUS about this. my weekends are my down time so i think if she knows it's this important to me, at least it will give her some food for thought. we'll see.


----------



## Charley (Jul 12, 2008)

I guess you need to figure out what you want. You aren't going to change your boss who is in charge, or Amy who is going in for surgery so will be there at least on the books for the next seven or eight weeks at the least.

Hopefully, your boss will bring in a temp to help and maybe things can get back on track for this time period. It would be nice if she got a temp in for a few days while Amy is still there so she can really help once Amy is out.

Once Amy comes back will be the time for your boss, if she thinks there is a problem, to evaluate the work, internet, and phone problems. Hopefully coming up with a company policy that would address these issues and then there would be reason to let her go if it is deemed appropriate by her boss.

These are only your problems if you allow them to be. I would be looking at what I like about my job and tuning Amy out. Quit covering for her and doing her work.

If your boss doesn't bring in a temp then that is a problem between you and her. This is something you can bring up and hopefully get resolved.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2008)

This just crossed my mind, and I doubt it would fit into your plans (only "thinking out loud") but to many people, the way Amy keeps going on about the swinging, it could be considered sexual harrassment possibly? Anyway, just one of those "what if" things that crossed my mind.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 12, 2008)

well, that went better than i could even have imagined! i called liz at 8:15 this morning and asked if we could talk today. she said absolutely, she would meet me at the office at 9:00. the first words out of her mouth were "charlene! please tell me you aren't quitting!!!"






i saw no other way around it so i told her everything. i told her about the one-hitter amy keeps in a little "fountain pen" looking tube in her purse. i told her about amy driving home drunk at 4 a.m. i laid it ALL out for her. she was shocked at most of what i told her. in fact, she was speechless. when i asked her what she thinks "we" should do about it, she told me she will give amy her 6 weeks of medical leave and when she comes back, things will either change drastically or she will fire her.

i won't go into the whole conversation because much of what was said doesn't really matter. what matters is that liz is seeing how this is affecting not only me but the office in general. up to this point, i had not told liz about several private pay clients who have called over the past few months and told me they want their retainer refunded because nothing is being done with their case and it's been weeks and weeks since they plopped down $1,000! she was very upset about this.

i do not believe amy has been having "female" problems to the extent she would like us to believe. she claims she can't come to work many days because, well, i won't get specific but i don't think i have to. as i told liz, if those are the things keeping her home sick, how is it that she manages to be able to "party" one or two nights before she's too sick to come to work?? sorry if that's putting nasty visions in your head.





liz promised me things would change. she also said i was right, it is not fair to me that i should be the one to take over new civil cases or muddle through amy's unfinished work. i told her i would be more than glad to do whatever i needed to do during that 6 weeks to keep things afloat in the civil area and i would gladly re-learn what i need to know in order to do so but it is with the understanding that when amy comes back, all of those things will be back on HER desk.

finally, i asked liz if she would consider hiring a temp to come in during that 6 weeks, even if it's just to answer phones and calendar court dates and take filings to the courthouse. she did not hesitate, she said she had somebody in mind and would call this weekend to see if she would be available. she told me if, for some reason, she is not, that we would find somebody else.





i feel SO much better now that everything is out in the open. liz said she knew something was truly wrong, for me to call her on a weekend and ask for a meeting. i think this worked out much better than staying late on a work day or trying to discuss this over lunch. i laid it on the line for her and i'm confident she will act on it when the time comes.

jill, i had not thought about that angle and yes, it has been extremely uncomfortable for me to have to listen to amy talk about such things. however, i will admit that there were a couple of times when i encouraged her simply because i KNEW that this talk with liz was something that had to take place and i wanted to be able to have things i could relay to liz that would make an impression. maybe that was wrong of me to do but i saw no other way. now that liz knows what is going on, i won't tolerate more sexual innuendos from amy. the next time she brings it up, and i'm sure there will BE a next time, i intend to tell her in no uncertain terms that i do not want to hear about it. EVER again.

i think my blood pressure is normal for the first time in months!!! i appreciate everybody's thoughts on this. it's been a very trying time for me and as strange as it sounds, now that i know things will likely improve, i can get on with trying to live a normal life. until the last few days, i had not truly realized how much all of this has been affecting me.

excuse me while i go out and hug my horses!!!


----------



## anoki (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been following this post off and on.....



Charlene said:


> however, i will admit that there were a couple of times when i encouraged her simply because i KNEW that this talk with liz was something that had to take place and i wanted to be able to have things i could relay to liz that would make an impression. maybe that was wrong of me to do but i saw no other way.


LMAO at that statement!!!! sorry..I was up FAR too early this morning to get to a dog show, and I just read that and laughed soooo hard!!! I think I'm in too much pain and lacking far too much sleep





I can't believe what you put up with!!! Mind you, I would be no different....I did exactly, well ok, not exactly, but I did encourage someone to tell me all the details about what they had in mind to do because they didn't deserve to be paid for what they were doing, when I was being far more conscientious about what I was doing and wasn't even being paid for the work at the time.....





Glad to hear things have sorted themselves out....and from very recent experience, I know how things finally coming to a head then blowing up and settling out better than you thought they could have, can make everything seem instantly SOOOOO much better.....one of these days I'll post about things that went on here....but it's just too fresh right now....

~kathryn


----------



## susanne (Jul 12, 2008)

I thought the exact same thing that Jill brought up.

Amy is most definitely creating an unbearable workplace environment with her sexual tales. It does NOT matter that you are both female, or that she is not acting sexually. You are made extremely uncomfortable by her stories.

The only question may be if you haven't asked her to stop, but nonetheless, Liz is an attorney and prosecutor and knows full well what a nasty tangle (and horrible publicity) this could create. Not that you would take action, but even mentioning that you consider the situation to be harassment should get her in gear.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Charlene I'm glad to hear you and Liz had your talk and that she's going to see that there's an improvement one way or the other when Amy returns after her surgery. Have a great (rest-of-the) weekend.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 12, 2008)

kathryn, wake up from your nap and tell us about the dog show!! pictures would be nice, too.





susanne, earlier this week amy started talking about one of her "partners" and i asked her from now on, to keep it to herself. i just explained to her that i was uncomfortable hearing details. she hasn't mentioned it since. that's something else i discussed with liz today...the fact that amy's "lifestyle" doesn't appeal to me and that i would rather not have to hear about it.

as hectic as the next couple of months will likely be, i'm REALLY looking forward to amy being away.

appy, it's pouring down rain here so i am finishing an afghan and getting ready to start another one. i am giving new meaning to the word "relaxing" this weekend!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 12, 2008)

I am so glad that Liz was receptive to your talk. Hopefully she will not back down when Amy comes back to work. I also work in a small office, so I can relate to this. In a small office, EVERYBODY has to pull their own weight. Enjoy the next six weeks of sanity. Keep us updated on the happenings.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 17, 2008)

Charlene,

Tell us on how it is going around the office this week???????


----------



## Charlene (Jul 17, 2008)

thankfully, this week is almost over! amy is off tomorrow (imagine that!) so she has been working feverishly (in between text messages **rolls eyes**) to get all of her stuff caught up.

if she can get away from her phone long enough, she is supposed to explain the checking account to me so i can manage all of that in her absence. i swear, every freaking 5 minutes i look up and she's texting.





i am actually really looking forward to the next few weeks for lots of reasons, not the least of which is i won't have to listen to that horrible ©RAP music that comes from her speakers. i don't think i've ever mentioned that part. gee, it's gonna be such a shame when her speakers no longer work upon her return to work, if she decides to come back.





the temp is coming in monday to go over a few things. liz tells me she is a "take charge" sort of person. what a welcome relief THAT will be!!!

stay tuned for the next episode of "as the stomach turns". in the meantime, it gives me great pleasure (well, ok, i'm being sarcastic here) to introduce to you some irritating moron who will attempt to sell you a "shamWOW".


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 18, 2008)

I have not read all the posts here (boy, this is a long one) but the MOMENT I read that you work in an attorney's office, and these kids have access to your computer, I about died. WHY are they allowed access to a computer that probably has people's personal and private info in/on it?!!!! And I too, would be really worried that they may delete something they are not supposed to.

If some of these passwords go to screens and places you use to work from, I would just out loud, mention that you are tired of having to renew all of it when you come in each week, and put a password on the computer - period. And yes, your boss should be taking care of it, but since she's not, you need to.

This is putting your office in danger of being sued if unauthorized people have access to your desk, work, and other info relating to your job!! She needs to have them bring something to keep themselves occupied- if they must be in the office at all- and stay off of people's business stuff!!!!

Yep, good thing I dont work there!





Edited to add: just read the part that you had a talk with your boss. I am so glad! Does she realize if/when this gal gets arrested for DUI (or worse) or the 'other problem' you noticed, etc.. this could bring really bad publicity to your office and boss!!! Sounds like this gal is going down the tubes.

I wonder if your boss could create a 'new attendance policy' or something to monitor things closely, and then have documented reasons to let her go if she can't straighten up. Sounds like she is just going down the tubes and I am afraid her wake up call is going to be at the expense of someone else, and won't be a very good scenario.

Keep us posted, will have to go back through the other pages when I have more time and catch up on this 'As the Stomach Turns' ordeal. I feel sorry for you!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 18, 2008)

i did password protect my computer and when her daughter came to work with her recently, she could not log on. nothing was said to me so i'm guessing she got that hint loud and clear.

today is the first day my boss and i have had a chance to go over our talk from last saturday. it started when she told me she had some information about social security disability cases she wanted me to read. i said WHOA, back the truck up! our discussion last weekend specifically included ME not DOING amy's work for her. liz asked if i wanted her to give this stuff to the temp to do. i said no, her job, as far as i'm concerned, is to simply answer the never-ending phone calls, take messages, do filings at the courthouse and calendar court dates. these are all things that take up so much of my time, i can't stay caught up if i have to do it all...

i told liz i would START these civil cases, i told her i would walk through hot coals for her BUT when and if amy returns in 6 or 8 weeks, i intend to give it ALL back to her. every civil case i work on, whether i work on an existing one or start a new one...they are ALL going straight back to amy. she agreed.

and yes, i whole-heartedly agree that prying eyes, whether child or adult, have absolutely NO business on a work computer. that, to me, is a no-brainer and i have taken care of that little problem.





i was alone in the office pretty much most of the day today. after i finished my own work, i went through some of the files amy left on her desk (so much for her promise of getting caught up before she left). this is day 1 of her medical leave. i already found FOUR things she screwed up. "going down the tubes" is putting it mildly.

my boss was going off on her in a big way and finally told me that this was going to be OUR time to enjoy a no-stress few weeks. she knows the stress i have already been under before all of this even started and she said she does not want to add to it. i said great, we are sure in agreement on THAT!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 18, 2008)

I am glad to hear all this. It sounds like Liz has finally seen the light.

Maybe the temp person will become your new full-time partner.





Hope all goes well, and you get some relief. Don't work too hard, or it may become your permanent job to carry the full load!!! That is what usually happens at my job


----------



## minie812 (Jul 19, 2008)

SHAM-WOW Charlene..I was wondering how things were going? I promise to stay more updated on things but sounds like you have TAKEN control



...So will AMY return? If she does will she realize that things have changed? Will she know that her job is on the line? Will she seek counciling? Will her kids no longer be alouded at work? Will it take a toll on HER nerves when she realizes her days there are numbered...GAD, I can't wait for the ending! OH!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 19, 2008)

minie812 said:


> SHAM-WOW Charlene..I was wondering how things were going? I promise to stay more updated on things but sounds like you have TAKEN control
> 
> 
> 
> ...So will AMY return? If she does will she realize that things have changed? Will she know that her job is on the line? Will she seek counciling? Will her kids no longer be alouded at work? Will it take a toll on HER nerves when she realizes her days there are numbered...GAD, I can't wait for the ending! OH!


LOL!!! liz seems to think amy might be looking for another job, perhaps even has one lined up to go to after her surgery/recovery. i do know i watched her box up a LOT of her personal stuff on thursday.



time will tell, i guess.

i'm sure word will get out that liz has hired a temp. amy's mother will be stopping in every week to pick up amy's paycheck. i intend to make sure the temp is sitting at amy's desk at least a couple of times when she comes in.



my bad!!





i am SO looking forward to the next few weeks even though my workload will increase. peace and quiet!!! well, except for the dang phone!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 19, 2008)

Hopefully things are on their way to improvement! I hope you are either keeping record, or letting your boss know about the major screw ups. This is costing your boss money, and will also be documentation for a reason to find another employee.

We have had some horrible people in the office from a temp service, but have found many AWESOME ones as well, which were hired permanently, but it gives you a great chance to weed through folks and find the one that fits! Our Security used to call me 'The Terminator', LOL, cause the ones that didnt cut it were not allowed to linger. You can't when you have deadlines. Paperwork had to go to Security upon termination so they knew not to sign them in the following day, in case they didnt get the message through the agency that they were 'done'.

Hopefully you will have some nice peaceful weeks here and your boss will see how things are supposed to be run in the office.

Glad your password thing worked, LOL


----------

